# Powermac G5 2X2 ghz --->booster jusqu'a 16 giga ?



## freedo (18 Mars 2009)

bonjour

je possede un powermac bipro 2X2ghz avec 6 giga de ram
je voulais savoir si certains d'entre vous avait reussi  à passer à 16 gigas de ram alors qu'apple ne prevoit pour cette machine que 8giga max car sur le forum j'ai trouvé cette info :

_mémoire type DDR-SDRAM dimm PC 3200 (8 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 8x1024 soit 8 Go, mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 8x2048 Mo soit 16 Go. Attention il est recommandé de monter les mémoires par paires._

avez vous une idée pour booster a 16 giga ?
quelle type de ram utiliser ?

merci pour votre reponse

cordialement fred 

Informations matériel :

  Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur :	Power Mac G5
  Modèle d&#8217;ordinateur :	PowerMac7,3
  Type de processeur :	PowerPC G5  (3.0)
  Nombre de processeurs :	2
  Vitesse du processeur :	2 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	512 Ko
  Mémoire :	6 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	1 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	5.1.8f7
  Numéro de série :	CK447H6AS8J


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2009)

Tu aurais pu citer la source 
Aucune idée (j'ai eu un 2x1.8 et maintenant un 2x2.5).
Mais est-ce vraiment nécessaire ? En cherchant deci delà, j'ai trouvé ça, mais si c'est mis à jour et au prix indiqué, tu as plutôt intérêt à acheter un MacPro  4200 pour juste la ram, ça fait cher je comprend qu'on ait du mal à la trouver


----------

